# looking to commision something?



## scribble (May 17, 2012)

I am looking to try and commission someone to build me a pair of corzetti stamps. If you are not familiar with these they are used for making pasta. You have 2 identical embossing patterns on both sides of the stamp and the bottom stamp unit has the ability to cut out the circles of pasta dough.

Its kind of like how they make coins, which is what I termed the pasta when I started making them.

I am not sure were to start calling around for something like this.

I hope this is ok with the admin's to post here?


----------



## Airspeed (Mar 11, 2013)

Might be a good project for someone with a CNC, they couple probably make you one any shape you want. A comercial shop would charge a lot more so if you could find a hobbiest you could save some $. I'll have to look one up and see what it involves.


----------



## Airspeed (Mar 11, 2013)

Well I just looked it up, maybe a wood turner would be a better idea. You could have a guy with a CNC do some pretty fancy designs in it if you didn't care what shape the handle was.


----------



## DaleM (Feb 18, 2009)

What sort of design are you looking for? I believe the turning part would be easy enough and I could probably do the carving too depending on what you want. Actually, I'm sure I could do it, but the more complicated, the more time it will take and may just not be worth it for either of us.


----------



## scribble (May 17, 2012)

I was thinking of maybe just the letter C in a calligraphy font or something with more lines. I am still kicking this idea around. The wife and I attended a pasta making class last Sunday and we made some of this pasta and we thoroughly enjoyed it.


----------



## derosa (Aug 21, 2010)

How big around are these?


----------



## scribble (May 17, 2012)

2" diameter,
3.5" high handled stamp,
2.0" high base stamp/cutter,


----------



## Elksniffer (Feb 5, 2009)

I looked at a couple on line and I can do the turning and a chip carved pattern. Not clear about about the cutter. Is the pasta sandwiched between the two stamps and cut at the same time as it is stamped? Is the cutter part of the turned cylinder?


----------



## DaleM (Feb 18, 2009)

I would be willing to do it for you, or willing to try anyway. If you do decide you want it and settle on a design, please let me know. I just saw you are in Wisconsin, so I would completely understand if you found someone a little closer to home. I just read some info on them so I can say I learned something new today. Thanks.


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

Oh my gosh, if you Google corzetti stamps the variety is astounding.


----------

